# Spare Gaggia Classic Solenoid Valve (Parker KP07)



## soma

Morning all,

Some time back my Gaggia Classic broke down - after a bit of research/questions/CSI I fingered the Solenoid Valve as the culprit. Just before the machine finally died I heard a lot of loud clicking from the machine (when in use) - speaking with an electrician friend he explained that this was probably the ball bearing which open and closes the valve having a bit of 'a fit'. Then a plume of smoke and burning smell, emanating from said valve, kind of gave it away (since taking it out it's clear the part is burned out).

I purchased the machine second hand (three years old) for around £100 - it was in very good condition and I regularly backflush and clean the classic out. So...I don't really want to pay a large sum for a part given the cost of the machine and I can't currently afford to purchase another one (but I'm aching to use the machine again...the Bialetti stove top doesn't quite cut it!).

Therefore I was wondering what the options are for sourcing another valve (it's a KP07 but I've read that there are a couple of other valves which will work just fine). The aforementioned electrician friend of mine managed to source a valve for me (at no cost) but unfortunately the part (9mm diameter as opposed to 14mm) was too small.

Many thanks.

soma.


----------



## LeeWardle

No problem. It's a pretty standard coffee machine part present in commercial machines. There isn't a ball-bearing: Rather a nucleus with rubber seals on each end and a spring. The springs keeps the valve closed until the electro-magnet (coil) switches in and pulls back the nucleus to open the valve. If it was clicking it would have been the Coil going skitz. THe coil has burned out, that was the smell. KP07 refers to the coil. When you say the diameter was 9mm did you use it? It would have worked fine. Or is it that you were supplied the actual Valve body but was too small for the coil? (which is dead anyway)

CLICK HERE

to contact Gaggiamanualservice.com, a member here. He can supply the correct valve at a very good rate.

Lee


----------



## soma

LeeWardle said:


> No problem. It's a pretty standard coffee machine part present in commercial machines. There isn't a ball-bearing: Rather a nucleus with rubber seals on each end and a spring. The springs keeps the valve closed until the electro-magnet (coil) switches in and pulls back the nucleus to open the valve. If it was clicking it would have been the Coil going skitz. THe coil has burned out, that was the smell. KP07 refers to the coil. When you say the diameter was 9mm did you use it? It would have worked fine. Or is it that you were supplied the actual Valve body but was too small for the coil? (which is dead anyway)
> 
> CLICK HERE
> 
> to contact Gaggiamanualservice.com, a member here. He can supply the correct valve at a very good rate.
> 
> Lee


Thanks Lee. I'm a little confused over the diameter thing however - I'm measuring across the hole of the solenoid valve which is approx 14mm (as in the attached pic). There is a thread for the tube and a thread for connecting to the machine - I'm not sure how I would connect the tube etc to a valve with a smaller hole...? I'm sure he still has this valve but unless I'm reading you incorrectly it wouldn't be much use to me?










Many thanks for your reply...I feel the re emergence of my machine soon


----------



## soma

^^ Hang on....the 'black box' is in fact the coil (the coil is obviously housed inside said box) whilst the valve is the brass connector 'thingy' I referred to earlier?

So I do in fact (unless the 'valve/brass connector' is also damaged) require just the coil? Am I getting warmer? Still, I can't see how the valve (hopefully the brass unit pictured connect to the coil below) can fit a coil with a different thread size?










Cheers.


----------



## LeeWardle

Yup, just the coil.


----------



## soma

LeeWardle said:


> Yup, just the coil.


Ok - got it - I just need to source that particular (or a likewise) coil...and the bit about using the coil with the smaller diameter?

Cheers.


----------



## LeeWardle

You won't need to worry. If you go through someone like gaggiamanualservice.com he'll make sure you have the right coil. It does neet to be right as it needs to be a snug fit.

Lee


----------



## soma

Many thanks- it's clearly the coil (as I now know it) which has blown, but I was concerned it might be something else too (like the valve). Didn't want to be spending a bob or two on something which cost me around £100 (though I'm quite confident it's the coil only).

I'll contact manualservice on the morrow.

Regards,

Soma.


----------



## LeeWardle

From what you describe that is the problem. Of course a de-scale will always be welcomed! (yes, "give it a de-scale" is to a coffee machine engineer what "Have you tried turning it of and on again?" is to an IT halp desk!)


----------



## soma

LeeWardle said:


> From what you describe that is the problem. Of course a de-scale will always be welcomed! (yes, "give it a de-scale" is to a coffee machine engineer what "Have you tried turning it of and on again?" is to an IT halp desk!)


Yeah, I was pretty good with my descaling and general cleaning (we have soft lake district water too which helps). I've contacted the forum member you mentioned so hopefully I can get this sorted. Whilst I wait for him to get back me again however, I'd like to try and clarify whether or not I require both a new valve and the coil - the one he is selling has both: in other words I don't really want to be paying for a part I don't need - if it's just the coil then I won't need a replacement valve. Of course, it might be general practice to sell them together...I'm not certain.

Many thanks.


----------



## soma

I ordered the part from Mark yesterday. This morning there it was on the doorstep. Superfast delivery









In the end I grabbed both the new valve and coil in one unit (as I now understand them to be). Fitted it up, give the machine a thorough clean (descale and backflush with the relevant detergents)...20 mins later my first home made espresso and cappuccino (singles) in at least six months. God I missed the taste and drama of it all. Was originally going to wait till xmas and purchase a new classic, but I reckon with care this machine (4/5 years old) should see me right for a few more years yet.

Now if I can try and get myself some proper sizes cappuccino cups (for singles)...I fear my gaggia cups are a tad to large...

Many thanks for the help and replys. Back in proper coffee land (with beans courtesy of Steve at Hasbean).


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

i have around 8 single shot espresso cups, gaggia and illy i think if interested lol


----------

